# People of Walmart - The Video



## Herdfan

I know many of you may have seen the website: peopleofwalmart.com, but this girl has put some of the pictures to music and lyrics.


----------



## Nick

Great video -- I feel so frickin superior. :sure:


----------



## spartanstew

I'm thinking it would take more than that Nick.


I was hoping to see at least one Walmart Wolverine.


----------



## Doug Brott

Thanks for the laugh .. I'm way more normal than I thought :lol:


----------



## EdJ

After watching the video, a whole bunch of additional 'people of Walmart' videos are listed to the right of the screen. Many of those are just as funny or even more so. :lol:


----------



## Laxguy

Hah! A belly laugh or three. Cleverly done. The singer's voice reminded me of Maria Muldaur's.


----------



## Herdfan

Laxguy said:


> Hah! A belly laugh or three. Cleverly done. The singer's voice reminded me of Maria Muldaur's.


Send her a message and tell her that. She may do a cover of Midnight at the Oasis.


----------



## Phil T

Some really strange folks out there!


----------



## audiomaster

This is why I order from Walmart online and have it delivered!


----------



## MysteryMan

Made the wife watch the video to emphasize why I don't like going to Walmart.


----------



## Herdfan

The sequel is out. It's more disturbing.


----------



## MysteryMan

Herdfan said:


> The sequel is out. It's more disturbing.


:barf:


----------



## Laxguy

MysteryMan said:


> :barf:


Not quite a sick making thing for me, but dis-turb-ing!


----------

